# Junebug – Making the Most of The Time She Had - 05-06/12



## lilspaz68

Little Junebug was a nameless lumpy baby in another city. She was an ad up on lovely ol’ Kijiji. It sounded very ominous the ad and we tried very hard to get her onto Cybele & Ophelia’s transport that was going to be passing nearby. Unfortunately the owner did not get back to us in time and we didn’t hear back until the following Wednesday. By Wednesday afternoon she was picked up and home with ratmando. We heard she had been attacked by the adults and had this huge lump on her side…we were praying it was an abscess.
Along with the “vicious” biter girl who was the original reason for the 2nd transport, she was going to come home to me after a Friday night pickup from a ride share guy (arranged by SQ ) but then little May and little Junebug met and it was wonderful. Normally babies are so obnoxious but May was very gentle and even protective with her slightly younger friend. I want to thank everyone who helped and prayed to get this little girl to me...you are all amazing people, working together for one lumpy baby. 

We also realized after ratmando got her home, she had a damaged eye (probably from an attack) and also seemed to have a rounded head, and some very strange mannerisms.

And when I got her home I felt her lumps and my sinking heart knew they were tumours not abscesses but my vet would know more after seeing her on Monday. I also found a teeny pea-sized one deep in the other side of her abdomen.

Poor lumpy Junebug (named June after May and I decided she was as cute as a bug) LOL)










May and Junebug









The rounded head I was pretty sure was hydrocephalus which was just another whammy to this sweet girl L Her love of life was just amazing, she took it all in with naps in beween to restore her energy to be happy all over again. LOL

Happy exploring baby 












































She saw my vet on Monday and we decided the masses were suspicious and we did an FNA on them. My vet took small samples and sent them to the lab. She was a tired baby when she got home that night but was very much recovered by the next morning.

I thought she wouldn’t be able to eat solids but she would gnaw on lab blocks, baby carrots, anything..but lettuce made her REALLY excited, she did her first popcorns for lettuce.










My vet called on Thursday afternoon and sadly the tumours were a very malignant type that spread fast. A spindle cell sarcoma, so there was nothing we could do for our baby but keep her happy and comfortable.









I was very sad at this news, having held onto a little hope, but I took out our baby girl and she cheered me up by just being herself.

She discovered moistened gerber puffs…and ate in typical hydro baby fashion LOLOL



































One very happy girl was exactly what little Junebug was. You could not keep her down, she loved anything new, new people, new food…she was very inspiring to me and even though you feel sad, she lived a WHOLE life in one week including a visit to my mom and brother this weekend…they adored her…but how could you not? 

We will see each other again little Bug.


----------



## RatzRUs

I'm so sorry  at least she was very loved at the end.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

You are amazing for giving her such a great home to live out the rest of her shortened life.


----------



## cocothesquid

You are an amazing person to have taken such good care of the sweet girl. I'm getting another rat soon, whom I planned on naming June Bug, because her story really touched me. She'll live on in our hearts <3


----------



## Raturday

RIP Junebug. She looked like such a sweetheart.


----------

